# Identity Mix-up at RBC



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope some CMFer can advise us on an identity mix-up my partner is experiencing with RBC:

1. about 2 wks ago my partner received a letter from RBC stating


> that the credit limit on yr RBC credit card #xxxx was increased by x amount. While we already obtained your express consent to this credit limit increase, we are required to provide you with this written confirmation that we did so.


*My partner does not have a RBC credit card*, did not apply for one, and therefore also did not give any consent to increase a credit limit.

We called the 1800-# given and after long explanations that he did not have a RBC credit card for the last 20 years the RBC rep suggested to go to a local branch. There is only a small Royal Bank branch nearby in a small village. They said they would look into it. So far, we learnt that the card application initiated in Ottawa.

2. A few days ago we received a RBC account statement, this time for a bank account from a RBC branch in Wainwright, Alberta. Addressed again to my partner and his correct address with an opening balance of almost $1000 and withdrawals in the same amount. Closing balance is zero. 

Again, *my partner does not have and has not had for 30 years a bank account with RBC*. We have again given copies to the local branch to look into. 

We are extremely concerned that there is somebody running around opening credit card and bank accounts in my partner’s name and that the local RBC branch (with which we have no direct relationship) will not do enough to solve this mystery. There is a possibility that this is a screw up
by the local branch (a few months ago my partner became a signatory for a charity’s bank account at that local RBC branch and had to provide them with all his credentials). 

We have discussed informing the police and sending a written letter to RBC but but have not done anything yet. What would you do? Is there an address or fraud department where we can report to or where in RBC? Your help would be highly appreciated. Thks for any helpful comments.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i would certainly proactively contact all 3 of the credit bureaus and put fraud alerts on your partners file


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

As fatcat said, inform each bureau of the problem and put on a fraud alert. You should definitely also inform the bank(s) *in writing* as a starting point. Remember that in disputes, what matters most is what is in writing. Make it clear you did not open these accounts, never gave anyone permission to do so, are totally unaware and that you want your name removed from these accounts immediately. Personally I would also write that because I did not open these accounts I am not responsible for the debts and have no intention of paying any of the balances; these debts belong to someone else, not me, and are not my problem.

Also obtain free credit history reports from Equifax and Transunion to take a look at all credit accounts open under the name. 

Equifax: 1-800-465-7166
option 1 "disclosure" - to order file

Transunion: 1-800-663-9980
option 1 - use telephone system to obtain personal credit report

With the above systems, by entering information over the phone, you can get a free credit report sent to you. It took me around 30 minutes to go through each phone system. Once they're mailed to you, take a close look for other fraudulent accounts that may be open.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

*fatcat:* Thks so much for the idea - to alert the credit bureaus seems so obvious but hadn't crossed our minds ! Will alert Equifax and Transunion instantaneously. Who is the 3rd? Dunn&Bradstreet? or are they only for business accounts?
*J4Beach:* Thks to you too - very good detailed advice. Letters are being prepared as we speak/write. Will also get history reports from the credit bureaus to see if anything showed up there. 
Great forum!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

PuckiTwo
This is identity theft. Pure and simple.

In addition to the advice given above, also check on your habits of disposing of credit card offers. These must be treated as confidential trash and shredded.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

kcowan said:


> PuckiTwo
> 1. This is identity theft. Pure and simple.
> 2. In addition to the advice given above, also check on your habits of disposing of credit card offers. These must be treated as confidential trash and shredded.


Keith, thank you for your comments:
1. This is what we think and it is most important that we direct our letters to the right persons. All banks have fraud departments but the local bank has been not so helpful in that way as they want to do everything themselves instead of directing us to the right department. 
The local bank rep told us that their fraud investigation will not give even her any information
2. You are right - one cannot be cautious enough with personal information. We are almost obsessed with destroying everything what includes personal information. Old credit cards get cut up in little pieces and distributed in different garbage bags; documents containing personal financial information usually get burnt or shredded, etc. We give out SIN #s only if absolutely necessary.

This was by the way not a credit card* offer* but a letter acknowledging that my partner had requested increase of credit limit on an existing credit card (which isn't his). And the second letter is actually a bank account statement in his name and our address.

On the bank account there has been a withdrawal (with a number of the ATM) as well as a bank transfer. Surely, RBC knows which ATM was used and where the bank transfer went to. We have requested information on this but the local branch rep says that their fraud investigation unit does not even give her information due to privacy laws.
The local bank rep told us that their fraud investigation will not give even her any information.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Unfortunately there are a lot of ways identity theft can happen, and many of them are beyond your control. For instance a company you do business with may have been careless with how they store or dispose of your personal data. This has happened with universities and even government agencies, for example. So yes, you should shred documents and watch what documents you put in the garbage, but you could be as careful as humanly possible yet still suffer identity theft because a government department, employer, etc loses your personal data.

Basically it can happen to anyone and it's just about impossible to trace back where it started, or where the information leaked. This really could happen to any of us, no matter how careful we are. For example I know that my past employer exposed payroll data to temporary workers in Asia (due to outsourcing cheap labour outside of Canada).

Regarding where the money goes and who the fraudster is... in some cases this is carried out by organized crime and hard to trace (e.g. your money is transferred to another fake/fraud account, or laundered through an unaware victim). So it's not necessarily easy to trace the money.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

contact the bank ombudsman explain to them the seriousness of your situation and the run around you are getting.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in replying - I created an account when I read your post but I'm still clearing moderation.

You should file a police report.

I went through something similar in 2002. I filed a police report as well as contacting the credit bureaus and having a fraud watch placed on my account. I thought it was all cleared up.

In 2011 I was contacted by a collection agency who were trying to collect on an old debt I supposedly had incurred. I told them about the fraud in 2002 but they were unmoved. I asked to see details of the supposed debt but they refused. I told them I would get a copy of the police report - which took a small fee and 90 days. Meanwhile, they called every day asking when I was going to pay them "their" money. It was only when I finally sent them a copy of the police report, which clearly showed the alleged charge, that they left me alone.

I'm not sure how this would have ended without the police report. File one for your own protection.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ and form the sounds of that, you should immediately get the police report once filed and keep a copy, so you do no potentially have to pay the small fee and wait 90 days further to get your report. I would be good to keep a copy on hand.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

You're absolutely correct. However, I wasn't presented with the option to take a copy and the file was updated over the course of a year or so as new information was received.

I figured it was all over in 2003 and i was pretty astounded when it came back to haunt me in 2011.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Video_Frank said:


> You should file a police report.they were unmoved. I asked to see details of the supposed debt but they refused. File one for your own protection.





Cal said:


> ^ and form the sounds of that, you should immediately get the police report once filed and keep a copy, so you do no potentially have to pay the small fee and wait 90 days further to get your report. I would be good to keep a copy on hand.


Thanks to both of you! We have informed Equifax. It was impossible to inform Transunion. However, we haven't filed a police report as we thought we could solve the issue through RBC. There were two different fraud issues: one concerning a bank account in Alberta and the other was a credit card number (which of course, both did not belong to my partner). 

In the meantime we have received an email from the bank manager in Alberta, that the account in question is not "his but that there was another person with the same name and it got mixed up". The email from RBC branch in Alberta states 'that that account is now closed".

Only two days ago we received a letter from RBC Security Dept in Montreal, " confirmation that the credit card in question, #xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does not belong to you" (addressed to my partner). Name in address and name in salutation were slightly different.

We still have not received a letter from the local branch who we think caused all these problems. 

*Frank and Cal:* we certainly share your concerns that this whole issue may backfire on us - although we have letters from the different RBC offices. *Do you think we still should go to the police?*


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

If you have letters signed & dated from the banks then I think you'll be ok. In my situation I had no paperwork at all. If you have doubts you can always contact the police and ask their opinion.

Make sure you hang on to those papers, though.


----------

